#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Waar kan ik marokkaanse meubels kopen?

## ThaRealLady

Hallo Allemaal,

Weet iemand van jullie waar ik marokkaanse meubels kan kopen?


Alvast bedankt!

----------


## loubnah

Je moet eens op de zwarte markt van Vleuten (4km. buiten Utrecht)
kijken, daar staat iemand die meubels op maat maakt

Veel succes

----------


## Laylow

Hoi, ik weet niet waar je vandaan komt, maar in Utrecht heb je veel winkels waar ze arabische meubels verkopen zoals banken, tafels en allerlei toebehoren.

Probeer een de Kanaalstraat te Utrecht, 
of in Vleuten: de Bazaar (vroeger de zwarte Beurs)

Kijk ook een in de gouden gids, daar kan je ook aardig wat vinden.

ik hoop dat je wat aan mijn tip hebt, mocht je wat te vragen hebben dan kan dat.

groetjes en ik hoop dat je slaagt. :happy:

----------


## youss

He JayLow,

Probeer het eens in Amsterdam aan de Overtoom, daar zitten een aantal marrokaanse meubelzaken!
Anders kun je het proberen in Brussel (Rue de Brabant). Daar vind je zeker wel wat!

Zeker voor wat nette nieuwe meubels moet je niet op vleuten gaan kijken en ook niet in Beverwijk.
Dat is echt voor rotzooi....

Ciao
 :duim:

----------


## samiya

Hai,

je zou bijvoorbeeld kunnen kijken op de volgende website: 
www.nabo-woonwinkel.nl
Deze winkel is gevestigd in Den Haag.

Veel suc-6!

Gr.
Samiya

----------


## casabarata

of ga richting belgie brussel zo veel winkels die alleen zijn gespeciaaliseerd in marokkaanse meubels en mtarbat stoffen en marokaanse spullen 


ik weet zeker dat je slaagt


xxxjes ouasima uit casabarata

----------


## antiboeislam

Bazar Andalus : ze hebben een nieuwe filiaal in Amsterdam ze hadden alleen 1 filiaal in Rotterdam nu zijn het er twee geworden 
kijk op http://bazarandalus.com
Mijn ouders hebben hun sedari's bij hun in Rotterdam gekocht en eerlijk gezegd vind ik dat ze goede kwaliteit spullen hebben want wij hadden ze een keertje bij een ander winkel gekocht maar na twee maanden was de stof al versleten. En begon het hout te verkleuren.

Hoofdkantoor
Schiedamseweg 139 /A
3026 AH ROTTERDAM
T: 0031 (0) 10-4772104
F: 0031 (0) 10-4778081

Filiaal 1
slotermeerlaan 115
1063 JN Amsterdam
T: 0031 (0) 20-6149240
F: 0031 (0) 20-6149295

----------

